# Cichlid themed Fantasy Football name



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, so I have a couple fantasy football teams going this year. Well I need to come up with some cool names for them.

Since my newly found passion for cichlids and such, I thought a cichlid theme would be cool, ha. I'm a nerd I guess.

I was thinking of maybe combining names or something to make it sound cool, would be interesting to see some of your suggestions?

Example:

Z-Rock Green Terrors


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Otter Point White Blaze


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I change my team names every week, depending on who I'm playing or whats going on in the world of sports. I thought about incorporating my other hobbies into my team names, but no one would 'get it.' It's a pretty brutal couple of leagues, so a lot of making fun of each other.

Have you drafted yet?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Eye Biters.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

The Mouthbrooders .... too obvious?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I change my team names every week, depending on who I'm playing or whats going on in the world of sports. I thought about incorporating my other hobbies into my team names, but no one would 'get it.' It's a pretty brutal couple of leagues, so a lot of making fun of each other.
> 
> Have you drafted yet?


Not drafted yet. 1 is this Sat, and one is next Sun. yeah I know they for sure wouldn't 'get it', but would be more creative then some of the stupid names I've seen, Ha. And some of the cichlid names sound pretty menacing. Ha


----------

